# Worrying about sakurapops



## Chiana (Apr 23, 2019)

I received 60 sakurapops from the zipper gardening event and the egg hunt.  I still need 30 more sakurapops to finishing the event and get both of the weeping sakura trees.  I figure the last 30 would come from a fishing event. But there is only five days left to get the pops and no fishing event.  Did I miss something? How do we get the other 30?  I have not seen any of the trees on other people's campsites, so I assume others are in the same situation.


----------



## Phawnix (Apr 23, 2019)

Check the events tab...


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 23, 2019)

The fishing tournament is believed to begin either on the 24th or 25th, if I recall correctly.


----------



## mimituesday (Apr 23, 2019)

you can also buy sakurapops, unfortunately :/ i think that's a really bad thing on nintendo's, but it is possible


----------



## imiya (Apr 23, 2019)

Why is the fishing event put off? Those are my favorites, I logged on the day after Easter so looking forward to it...


----------



## carackobama (Apr 23, 2019)

mimituesday said:


> you can also buy sakurapops, unfortunately :/ i think that's a really bad thing on nintendo's, but it is possible



I didn’t know about this and now I’m mad -.-


----------



## Phawnix (Apr 23, 2019)

carackobama said:


> I didn’t know about this and now I’m mad -.-



It's always been that way with events unfortunately.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 23, 2019)

The remaining 30 Sakurapops are available through the next Fishing Tourney which starts next reset I think, and then ends with the Blossoming event ending too.


----------



## slatka (Apr 23, 2019)

i ended up buying sakurapops and it saved me so much time.


----------



## Ras (Apr 24, 2019)

LOL, Chiana, I was worried, too. But, it all works out with the fishing tournament.


----------



## Chiana (Apr 26, 2019)

Ras said:


> LOL, Chiana, I was worried, too. But, it all works out with the fishing tournament.



It was much easier and faster than I anticipated.  I was just worried there would not be enough time to complete the task and I really wanted those trees.


----------

